# Screaming engine a little scary.



## richajk (Dec 15, 2010)

What is the likely cause of my single stage Toro racing extremely fast once it has warmed up. After about 4 or 5 minutes of use, the engine RPMs increase to the point I'm afraid it's going to blow the engine. Could the governer be stuck, or tension spring missing? Anyone have this happen to them.?


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

most likely the spring is stuck on something


----------



## torotaxi (Jan 25, 2011)

Mine has done the same thing along with a friend of mine.Model 210R Powerclear.It raps out like it's going to blow up.Any answers?By the way this is my first post..seems like a good place to start asking questions.Thanks in advance.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes some where the governer linkage, spring or something is abstructing the governer from operating properly.
One question did it do this before or last year and have you taken it apart lately.
Pictures of the carb and gov would help a lot.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

First, welcome both of you, to the group. Let's see if we can find you an answer to your high revving issue.

I suppose the first questions would be, do you feel like taking a bunch of plastic off of your snow throwers to get to the engine, and then if you want to tinker with them yourselves?

richajk, you didn't mention what model your Toro is, but torotaxi, your Model 210R (38587) has a Briggs 084132-0120-E8, or 084232-0120-E8 engine. Whew, lots of numbers, but doing a search around for information about that engine, this comes up about the carb and it's operation, including the governor connection.
Disassembly of Briggs and Stratton/Toro/Lawn-Boy 2-Cycle Plastic Carburetor
Take a look at the photo at the bottom right of that page. (photo #18) If you were to get up under the plastic shroud on your machine to look at the engine, you should see something like that on the carb.


----------



## torotaxi (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks all.Last year it was brand new and never did it,just started to do it this season.Never been taken apart.It's done this about three times,not always.It is a Briggs two stroke. I'll take the shroud off and take a look at the gov. spring and see if something is obstructing it or if it's out of position.I emailed Toro and will let you know what they say.like I said before a friend of mine has the same model and his has done it too.It makes the neighbors look too as it's really rapping out when it does it.Thanks again.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

*Warranty?*



torotaxi said:


> Thanks all.Last year it was brand new and never did it,just started to do it this season.Never been taken apart.It's done this about three times,not always.It is a Briggs two stroke. I'll take the shroud off and take a look at the gov. spring and see if something is obstructing it or if it's out of position.I emailed Toro and will let you know what they say.like I said before a friend of mine has the same model and his has done it too.It makes the neighbors look too as it's really rapping out when it does it.Thanks again.


Shouldn't your machine still be covered by the factory warranty?
It might be worth a trip to the dealer you purchased it from.


----------



## torotaxi (Jan 25, 2011)

Mine is only one year old so it should be.I didn't buy it from the dealer in town as he was sold out for the season so I had to order from the internet. I suppose I will take it there if there are parts involved.I can probably fix it myself if I know what the problem is but like I said I will take into the local Toro dealer if it's an expensive fix.Maybe my buddy will take his in first since he bought his there.


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

I was a marine tech for a long time two strokes with race when they go lean, I would suspect junk in the carb bowl especially since the problem is intermittent. On smooth surfaces the sediment usually stay put, but on the lumpy stuff it gets stirred up and will lodge against he screen in the carb. My guess is that you do not run it dry after each use, with today's gas that is extremely important. I never use the kill switch or key to stop any of my equipment, I shut the fuel supply let it die then kill the ignition. I would remove the carb bowl clean it out that should take care of the issue.


----------



## torotaxi (Jan 25, 2011)

Update.I took the float bowl off and the main jet and both seem clean Toro's reply was being a two stroke it can be tempermental because of bad gas,etc.I know this is true being around a lot of two cycles.My Lawnboy mower surged until I found out how to fix it[jetting].Like mentioned above maybe it has something to do with the air vane.My carb. is like the one in the Brigg's link. I see the spring is attached but how do you know if it's sticking?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

In the picture you'll see that the spring is attached to a metal tab on one side, and that white plastic wheel looking thing on top of the carb. Off to the right you see a squiggly shaped bit of plastic that goes from that wheel off to somewhere under the engine cowl. The other end of that squiggly bit is attached to a paddle shaped vane. That vane catches the wind created by the whirling of the flywheel. That whole contraption is the governor that controls the engine speed. With the engine shut off, you should be able to rotate the wheel on top of the carb on it's pivot and the only resistance should be from the tension from the spring. It shouldn't stick anywhere in it's rotation.


----------



## torotaxi (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info.I still need to take the chute off to get a good look at that wheel.Does the collar snap off the red shroud?


----------



## torotaxi (Jan 25, 2011)

Chutes off and it looks like there is a wire that goes behing a metal shroud.Engine shroud needs to come of to adj. air vane? Thanks again.


----------



## torotaxi (Jan 25, 2011)

I see the butterfly and the paddle and it is free.Moves with the cam and returns with the spring.Is there an adjustment or if it doesn't bind the only thing?I see a screw behind the cam the spring attches to, is this an air/fuel screw or something else?


----------



## torotaxi (Jan 25, 2011)

Is it a good idea to spray a bit of wd40 ont he gov. parts to feep them from icing up ?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's like following exploratory surgery. A shot of WD40 probably wouldn't hurt. Don't mess with the vane. It should bind anywhere. Adjustment to the governor, when needed, is done by bending the metal tab that the spring is fastened to. Something you could try is putting some Seafoam in the fuel. Others have sworn by the stuff. It might just take care of that temperamental attitude your engine has.


----------



## torotaxi (Jan 25, 2011)

I put it back together and seems to run fine.The gov. must have been sticking due to whatever,condensation,ice,etc.The screw I mentioned near the cam that the spring attaches to is to adj. it, backing it out increased the rpm's.Thanks all for the help.


----------

